
Here is a download key for a game that I had developed - anonone
http://istanaangin.itch.io/a-simple-platformer-episode-1-3/download/z7r5BO11512Y686Ftl0wHoj6Ik412q7OJI2fGKUR
======
anonone
It's a platforming game but I also included elements from other game genres as
well

I was inspired by games like Deadly Premonition and Steamboat Chronicles. By
that I mean I want it to have a janky feel and "this looks bad, but I like it
somehow" kind of feeling

I also try to touch on mental health issues when developing the game.

The visual and design is bare, This is in a way a purposeful response to the
overblown productions of today(also to cut cost).

It's a bit off beat, that's what I wanted it to feel like.

If you see something in the game or like it, please buy it and share it.

Thanks

@IstanaAngin

